# The wife's car meets a shopping trolley!



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Went to put some new mats in the wife's car and found this on the near side front and rear doors.



















Ggggggrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess what I'll be up to today.

This thread will be a 'work in progress' and will be adding live updates on each stage.

Wish me luck I'm going in.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

good luck

should polish out ok


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Right lets go.

Car is filthy so needs a full good going over.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Game on!:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Demon Shine Rapid Dirt Shifter and Wonder Wheels.



















AB SuperFoam.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck, it really p***es me off when people just DON'T give a s**t

I missed the "DON'T" out, kinda important that ! lol


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Agitate.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rinse.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

2 bucket wash.

30 litre Bal buckets.

Zymol Auto Wash.

3 wash mits:

Lambs wool for upper body. 
Noodle for lowere body 
and real manky mit for wheels.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep it up mate , good stuff. I'm off to work will b checking in later hope the mark comes out ok:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rinsed again.










Pulled into the garage to dry off.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Drying off with Asda £2 ish towel.










Who decided to do this on what will be the hottest day of the year? 

Drink time.










And it's only gonna get warmer.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Drying off with Asda £2 ish towel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair play :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

On with the gash.










Thought I would clay it to try and lift out the Red, Gold and Green.










Lifted a little but not a lot.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wet sanding time.










Colour be gone.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Next stage report please.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nipped back in for a liquid top up.

Local Authority are cutting the grass.










There is no grass to cut its not rained for 3 weeks!

They are just chucking up dust.

My car is parked out the front 2 days after being Illusioned!

This has steamed my P even more than the scratch. Gggghrrrr!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

First weapon of choice.










CYC DA and chip as chips orange pad, £4 for 2 from Hong Kong.

A spray of Auto Finesse Finale and 4 small spots of Menzener Final Finish.

Go light then go harder if need be.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy with first pass.

Sanding marks gone and far end scratch gone.










However, the nearest part of scratch can still been seen, just.

There is a ever so slight indentation.

If a can even get out the mark I will be just about happy.

Out comes the bigger boy. 

Menzerna Power Finish.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Upgrade.

Yellow Menzerna pad along with Power Finish.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

More heat = more juice.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work so far bud


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking thread you've started here. Live detailing, could be the future.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

And gone.   










As I mentioned the is a slight indentation in there. However, it looks 1,000 times better to the eye.

Just need to polish and wax the rest of the car.

Thanks for looking, encouraging and commenting. Believe me it does help.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking thread you've started here. Live detailing, could be the future.


Haha. You could be right.

If I ever learn how to use my DLSR in time lapse mode.......


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done ....de scratch it all gone:buffer: live detailing .... Love it.


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Well done mate, superb job there! :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

well done looks great, your lucky we here in Scotland are back to British weather.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Auto Glym Super Resin Polish on. 

Now waiting for the Extra Gloss Protection to cure. 

Dress tyres and done.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Top thread, Top results! Double whammy, love it!
Ta!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

hope you get it polishe dout and updates coming along great


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Latest update is lunch.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Aaah yeah! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Latest update is lunch.


OMG:doublesho your wife must have been well pleased with the result will you be able to move after the Royal King Feast:lol:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I made it myself. She's still at work. 

Check out the Demon Shine water sprayer for flare up.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

you pick your days dont give up now keep at it

My external temp in the garden says 34.5 currently

Sitting indoors working from home as normal loving the live updates now move ya kista and get on with it cant stand the waiting for updates HAHA


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

All done!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

31.8 in the shade.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Next project.










New thread soon!


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Nice job and half a stone lighter too


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

And for the hat trick.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great result


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice rescue there dude. 

The last bit of that will come out but it is a shallow dent by the looks of it, I fix dents like that every week on dealer forecourts. You need to find a good PDR guy in your area to sort it, Once done it would be glass finish and shouldn't cost the earth!:thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Diet shandy............as much as I appreciate your detailing skills you need to man up on the drink front


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rundie said:


> Diet shandy............as much as I appreciate your detailing skills you need to man up on the drink front


Hahahaha.

You spotted it.

It was a thirst quencher while I was dripping.

Half way through the C4 now and gasping for a drink. It's bloody massive.

However, I am back at work in the morning. So no drinking for me on a school night.

Very very naughty.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

:lol: your Barbie skills look great but , the comment re manning uk with the drink had me:lol:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well done mate, great result.
Realy enjoyed the thread..:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Only one winner there:thumb: top work on detailing live, my new fave channel:lol:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've finally run out of energy. 

Only managed to do the offside of the C4 Picasso. 

Got to leave now to Saturday to do a proper concentrated job. 

Back to work tomorrow for a rest!


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Live detailing, something new  well done, didn't think that all will be gone


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

What grit sanding paper was used?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

cypukas said:


> What grit sanding paper was used?


3000 grade wet and dry.


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic post.
Many thanks really enjoyed and learned.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

nemo01 said:


> Fantastic post.
> Many thanks really enjoyed and learned.


Everything I have done today has been taught to me by the wonderful members of this forum. All picked up over the past 12 months.

All starting off with Stolt! Where is that guy? Rob. You out there? 
Feel the love.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Everything I have done today has been taught to me by the wonderful members of this forum. All picked up over the past 12 months.
> 
> All starting off with Stolt! Where is that guy? Rob. You out there?
> Feel the love.


ah cheers mate, feeling the love now... hows things... car looking good. Havent been on here for a while but still detailing away. See your taking it to a whole new level... live detailing, sounds good.

Need to catch up with you, PUG looking good i see...

just recently did this S type and thats your way so you may see it around the streets.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work on the scratch, you should do videos of your work as the thread was a interesting read. :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Rob. Good to see you back on here. 

I'm still saving that EXO for you. 

Great work in the Jag. I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

T.D.K 

There are only one set of Detailing videos worth watching. 

The Junkman. 

I could not do all that jibber jabber.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

love the step by step walk threw, need to try wet sanding sometime, need to grow some balls first aha

great work bud


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Hi Rob. Good to see you back on here.
> 
> I'm still saving that EXO for you.
> 
> Great work in the Jag. I'll keep my eye out for it.


Oh yeah completely forgot about that.. cheers yeah would like to try that out... jeez that was sometime ago as I was in the states when you text me.

i can see you suffer the same problem as me, not only doing your own cars but now its grown to several other cars lol


----------

